# Funky smelling Spares



## rmpflyfish (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought a cryovac pack of spare last month at Costco and put them in the freezer till yesterday. Long story short, I just opened them for a rub and they reeked!!! Smelled like rotten eggs. No slime or discoloring, just the smell. It kinda smelled like a gut shot deer. 
    After rinsing, the smell was almost gone. Should I take them back or is this the cryovac packaging? They were froze 3 days before the "use by" date. I've got a big Fathers Day smoke planned, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
RMP...


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

Relax, Cryovac causes a gas build up. just air them out and rinse them. I have had beef top butts in the fridge for more than a month, no problems. It is a natural aging process. I used to age meats at my restaurant that way. You will be fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to disagree with ronp.  After working in a restaurant for 14 yrs, funky smelling meat can be very dangerous.  

I realize that the aging process in cryovac meats produces an "off" smell, but if it is an obnoxious smell, I would be very, very careful.

Rinse them well and set them in the fridge overnite lightly covered with saran wrap.....then if the strange odor is gone, you are probably OK.  Otherwise, don't take the chance, and get rid of them.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 15, 2008)

Allright....2 restauranteurs(?) going head to head!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have to agre with both i guess, cryopacks can make some stinky meat which is O.K. as long as the smell rinses off.
If it's still there after cleaning........garbage can!


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

I have noticed the cryo-packed chicken parts from Costco have a very bad smell.  Every pack, every time.  After a good rinse the smell on the chicken was gone, but it still wafted thru the house.  I quit buying it for that reason, but the chicken always ended up fine


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, "When in doubt THROW it OUT" 

Costs money but you do NOT want to get sick. 

It costs less to pitch it and is a LOT more comfortable as well as safe.


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

If after airing out and rinsing doesn't do it take it back for sure. Ever notice when buying ground beef in large packages arter opening them they change colors? That's the same transformation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

What Bubba said.


----------



## rmpflyfish (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.... Costco opens @ 10 this morning and the ribs are going back. They still had a little off smell after a rinse and a night in the fridge..

Better safe than sorry. Sort of messes up my timing on my smoke though.

RMP..


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Bingo better safe than sorry. Better a lttile late start then sick people.
RMP have a great smoke when you get them replaced and don't forget some QView


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

exactly!!!!!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 15, 2008)

I had the exact same thing 3 weeks ago and ended up tossing the ribs out.  The smell was so bad that the kids thought that the dog had gas!

I smoked some pulled pork last night and it had the same smell when it came out of the plastic.  Not near as intense as the ribs though.  It was good!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 15, 2008)

i had a rack of bb's that did that one time too. just rinsed them, patted them dry and the smell was gone.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 15, 2008)

I too bought a rack of BB's today, and after reading your post, noticed something similar.  However, I gave em a good rinse, then patted dry.  Smell wasn't as noticable after doing this.  I'll see how it tastes when it comes off.  Nothing worse than sour meat.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe I am paranoid, but I always trust my nose...if it smells foul, I stear clear!!!!!! You only need food poisoning once in your life to never want it to happen again!

QueTeePie
Tracy


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Jun 16, 2008)

I had the same problem with some BB's in cryovac.  I was told by the butcher, (bought them from a true meat market) that when they slaughter the pigs, and cryovac them, the meat doesn't have enough time to "breath" and they get that smell.  I exchanged them anyways and the new set had the same smell.  I smoked them anyways and didn't have any problems.  I have come to the realization that cryo meat will have the smell when you open them.  Rinse and rub, it should be fine.  

Chris


----------



## rmpflyfish (Jun 16, 2008)

My mother was in the kitchen with my Lab at her feet when I opened the package and she shooed the dog out of the room
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! Anyways, I took them back and got a fresh rack and the smell was hardly noticible.. The ribs turned out GREAT! My wife was out of town and had the digital camera so no qview this time.. Thanks again for all of the replies and advice..

Regards,
RMP..


----------



## northwet smoker (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, things smell kind of funky coming out of those bags. Kind of a turn off for me but the meat seems OK.


----------



## severeidaho (Jun 28, 2008)

I had the same issue just 2 weeks ago.  I bought 2 baby back ribs in the vacuum packed plastic.  I set them in the fridge and then tended to them 4 hours later.  I cut the bag and immediately smelled "sulfur", I decided since this was my first attempt that I would rinse then add a rub, set them in the fridge and research online.  Turns out what I read (several sources) there was a 50/50 response.  50% said just rinse and youll be fine, then another 50% said return to the store and get money back and that the meat is tainted.  I decided I would return the meat.  My Mom and sister went to the store (browlims) and told the butcher about the meat smell and if we could return them,  The butcher said they dont do returns on meat and that the ribs are okay.  I went with my instinct and just threw them away (25 dollars worth, heh).  

Several Resources that I looked at reported that the "sulfur" smell is from Temperature abuse on the meat.  Transporting from factory to store, store to fridge, fridge to home, etc.  

I did buy some spare ribs from Wal Mart and had no problem what so ever.  I will not buy meat from Browlims no more.  Just a waste of money there.  

-gerrit


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to drive over the road pulling a reefer trailer.   It wouldn't be hard to have a trailer run out of diesel for the reefer engine; especially if someone siphoned some fuel for themselves.   Also, reefers can just break down and the driver had better catch it quick.
Glad to hear you didn't take any chances. Semper Fi


----------



## rmpflyfish (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought a cryovac pack of spare last month at Costco and put them in the freezer till yesterday. Long story short, I just opened them for a rub and they reeked!!! Smelled like rotten eggs. No slime or discoloring, just the smell. It kinda smelled like a gut shot deer. 
    After rinsing, the smell was almost gone. Should I take them back or is this the cryovac packaging? They were froze 3 days before the "use by" date. I've got a big Fathers Day smoke planned, so any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
RMP...


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

Relax, Cryovac causes a gas build up. just air them out and rinse them. I have had beef top butts in the fridge for more than a month, no problems. It is a natural aging process. I used to age meats at my restaurant that way. You will be fine. 

Good luck!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to disagree with ronp.  After working in a restaurant for 14 yrs, funky smelling meat can be very dangerous.  

I realize that the aging process in cryovac meats produces an "off" smell, but if it is an obnoxious smell, I would be very, very careful.

Rinse them well and set them in the fridge overnite lightly covered with saran wrap.....then if the strange odor is gone, you are probably OK.  Otherwise, don't take the chance, and get rid of them.

L8r,
Eric


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 15, 2008)

Allright....2 restauranteurs(?) going head to head!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have to agre with both i guess, cryopacks can make some stinky meat which is O.K. as long as the smell rinses off.
If it's still there after cleaning........garbage can!


----------



## seboke (Jun 15, 2008)

I have noticed the cryo-packed chicken parts from Costco have a very bad smell.  Every pack, every time.  After a good rinse the smell on the chicken was gone, but it still wafted thru the house.  I quit buying it for that reason, but the chicken always ended up fine


----------



## supervman (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah, "When in doubt THROW it OUT" 

Costs money but you do NOT want to get sick. 

It costs less to pitch it and is a LOT more comfortable as well as safe.


----------



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

If after airing out and rinsing doesn't do it take it back for sure. Ever notice when buying ground beef in large packages arter opening them they change colors? That's the same transformation.

Hope this helps.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 15, 2008)

What Bubba said.


----------



## rmpflyfish (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.... Costco opens @ 10 this morning and the ribs are going back. They still had a little off smell after a rinse and a night in the fridge..

Better safe than sorry. Sort of messes up my timing on my smoke though.

RMP..


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2008)

Bingo better safe than sorry. Better a lttile late start then sick people.
RMP have a great smoke when you get them replaced and don't forget some QView


----------



## erain (Jun 15, 2008)

exactly!!!!!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 15, 2008)

I had the exact same thing 3 weeks ago and ended up tossing the ribs out.  The smell was so bad that the kids thought that the dog had gas!

I smoked some pulled pork last night and it had the same smell when it came out of the plastic.  Not near as intense as the ribs though.  It was good!


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 15, 2008)

i had a rack of bb's that did that one time too. just rinsed them, patted them dry and the smell was gone.


----------



## mr porky (Jun 15, 2008)

I too bought a rack of BB's today, and after reading your post, noticed something similar.  However, I gave em a good rinse, then patted dry.  Smell wasn't as noticable after doing this.  I'll see how it tastes when it comes off.  Nothing worse than sour meat.


----------



## queteepie (Jun 15, 2008)

Maybe I am paranoid, but I always trust my nose...if it smells foul, I stear clear!!!!!! You only need food poisoning once in your life to never want it to happen again!

QueTeePie
Tracy


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Jun 16, 2008)

I had the same problem with some BB's in cryovac.  I was told by the butcher, (bought them from a true meat market) that when they slaughter the pigs, and cryovac them, the meat doesn't have enough time to "breath" and they get that smell.  I exchanged them anyways and the new set had the same smell.  I smoked them anyways and didn't have any problems.  I have come to the realization that cryo meat will have the smell when you open them.  Rinse and rub, it should be fine.  

Chris


----------



## rmpflyfish (Jun 16, 2008)

My mother was in the kitchen with my Lab at her feet when I opened the package and she shooed the dog out of the room
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! Anyways, I took them back and got a fresh rack and the smell was hardly noticible.. The ribs turned out GREAT! My wife was out of town and had the digital camera so no qview this time.. Thanks again for all of the replies and advice..

Regards,
RMP..


----------



## northwet smoker (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, things smell kind of funky coming out of those bags. Kind of a turn off for me but the meat seems OK.


----------



## severeidaho (Jun 28, 2008)

I had the same issue just 2 weeks ago.  I bought 2 baby back ribs in the vacuum packed plastic.  I set them in the fridge and then tended to them 4 hours later.  I cut the bag and immediately smelled "sulfur", I decided since this was my first attempt that I would rinse then add a rub, set them in the fridge and research online.  Turns out what I read (several sources) there was a 50/50 response.  50% said just rinse and youll be fine, then another 50% said return to the store and get money back and that the meat is tainted.  I decided I would return the meat.  My Mom and sister went to the store (browlims) and told the butcher about the meat smell and if we could return them,  The butcher said they dont do returns on meat and that the ribs are okay.  I went with my instinct and just threw them away (25 dollars worth, heh).  

Several Resources that I looked at reported that the "sulfur" smell is from Temperature abuse on the meat.  Transporting from factory to store, store to fridge, fridge to home, etc.  

I did buy some spare ribs from Wal Mart and had no problem what so ever.  I will not buy meat from Browlims no more.  Just a waste of money there.  

-gerrit


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to drive over the road pulling a reefer trailer.   It wouldn't be hard to have a trailer run out of diesel for the reefer engine; especially if someone siphoned some fuel for themselves.   Also, reefers can just break down and the driver had better catch it quick.
Glad to hear you didn't take any chances. Semper Fi


----------

